# Wie kann ich diese Grafik alleine erstellen ?



## siob (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de-Community,
schon seit längerer Zeit reitzt es mich Comics, bzw. einfach die Figuren selber erstellen zu können. Da ich aber ein ziehmlich Ps_Anfänger bin, weiß ich natürlich nicht wie..
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet..

Bsp_1: http://mitglied.lycos.de/petra131/Funky.jpg
Bsp_2: http://www.megapix4all.de/01_enter/logo.jpg

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

Gruß
Augustiner


----------



## Xdreamer (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Das sind keine Comic sondern Vektorfiguren. Du findest zum vektorisieren genügen Themen hier im Forum einfach mal danach suchen. Eins kann ich dir aber schon jetzt ans Herz legen, diese Technik setzt sehr viel Geduld voraus also nicht gleich beim ersten Versuch aufgeben...


----------



## aTa (22. Oktober 2004)

Also die erste Grafik ist nicht sonderlich schwer zu machen.
Die Frauen machst du am besten in Illustrator mit Pfaden, einfach das Bild einer Frau nehmen und die Konturen mit Pfaden nachzeichnen und die Fläche füllen. Das ist alles.
Die andere Grafik ist etwas schwerer, weil du die Details auch mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen musst und das ist sehr aufwendig und erfordert sehr viel Übung.


----------



## nutron (22. Oktober 2004)

http://www.illustratorworld.com/tips/topics3.html

viel Spass


----------



## siob (22. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 
Ich hoffe, dass ich das hinkriege


----------



## siob (28. Oktober 2004)

Leute, es tut mir leid; aber ich bekomm das anhand des oben genanneten Tutorials nicht hin..
Könnte mir jemand BITTE weiterhelfen ?


----------



## kirchel (29. Oktober 2004)

Woran genau scheitert es denn?


----------



## siob (29. Oktober 2004)

Es liegt daran, dass ich mit dem Tutorial, das oben genannt wurde einfach nicht weiterkomme; kurz um: Ich kapier es einfach nicht.
Hab jetzt versucht das nachzuzeichnen. Das mach ich doch am besten über das Buntstift-Werkeug oder ? Wie kann kann ich den entstandenen Pfad nun isolieren, bzw. das alte Bild rausnehmen ?


----------



## aTa (29. Oktober 2004)

Buntstift Nene du 
Das machst du mit dem Pfadtool  damit einfach die Konturen nachzeichnen und dann die Fläche füllen... Beschäftige dich mal etwas mit den Pfaden ist am Anfang nicht ganz leicht, bis man es mal raus hat dauert es leider etwas...


----------



## siob (29. Oktober 2004)

Das ist zwar jetzt eine wirklich blöde Frage: Aber wie sieht denn das "Pfad-tool" aus ?
Danke schonmal


----------



## aTa (29. Oktober 2004)

Wie ne Füllerspitze  Drück einfach mal "P" das ist die Taste um das Tool zu aktivieren..
Aber les mal alles im Handbuch über das Pfadtool, das hilft dir auf jeden weiter.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Oktober 2004)

Du packst das schon!

Einfach ganz grob anfangen und nach und nach die Details ausarbeiten. Wird am Anfang etwas länger dauern, aber hast du deine ersten paar Illustrationen gemacht, gehts auch einfacher von der Hand!

*nur plotten sollte man die dann nicht* ^^

..und schau mal ins Vektor/Freehand - Forum! Da findest du auf jedenfall Hilfe und unter Tutorials & eLearning findest du auch weitere sehr hilfreiche Tutorials! =)


----------



## nutron (29. Oktober 2004)

Hier erstmal ein Tut um mit dem Pfadwerkzeug klarzukommen 

Arbeit mit Pfaden 
http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/illustrator/01.php

Irgendwo hab ich noch ein Tut bezüglich deines wunsches, muss mal etwas suchen. 
Bis dahin bist sicher schon ein Crack im Umgang mit Pfaden 

Gruss


----------



## nutron (29. Oktober 2004)

Hey da bin ich wieder  so habs gefunden, ein ausführlicheres Tut. wird wohl schwer zubekommen sein 

http://www.heathrowe.com/tuts/vector.asp

Ich wünsch dir und allen anderen vielSpass hierbei, ach ja bei englisch schwiriegkeiten einfach mal hier den Text pasten.

Gruss


P.S. ist in Ps realisiert...................poste mal deine erstellte grafik und nicht vergessen hier mal vorbeizuschauen  
http://www.webifex.com/downloads.html


----------



## siob (30. Oktober 2004)

Danke Leute für eure Hilfe ! Ist echt nett ! Dann mal ran an die Arbeit


----------



## siob (30. Oktober 2004)

Achja, als Gegenleistung poste ich hier mal meine erste Illustrator "Arbeit" zur allgemeinen Belustigung


----------

